# Bali and Sri Lanka fish shipment arrived!



## Sea U Marine (Dec 25, 2010)

Japanese yellow spot Anthias, Varegated Jawfish, Pink Streak Wrasse, Four spots yellow Wrasse ...... a lot more cool stuffs

Sample pics

West Africa shipment is on its way

Please check our weekend Specials

Sri Lanka:

ECSENIUS MIDAS
MIDAS GOBY (GOLDEN)
GOBIODON CITRINUS
GOLDEN GOBY
MIROLABRICHTHYS EVANSI
EVANSI
PYGOPLITES DIACANTHUS
PYGOPLITES (L/XL)
Apolemichthys xanthurus
Cream Angel
Pomacanthus imperator - Juv. / Med.
Emperor Angel
Pomacanthus imperator - Adult
Emperor Angel
Pomacanthus semicirculatus - Juv. / Med.
Blue Koran Angel
Heniochus acuminatus - Large
Black & White Banner fish
Ecsenius pulcher
Red Tail Blenny
Valenciennea puellaris
Diamond Goby
Chaetodon collare - Large
Pakistan Butterfly
Amphiprion xanthurus - clarkii
Clown Fish
Amphiprion xanthurus - sebae
Clown Fish
Pseudoanthias squamipinnis / Male
Lyretail Red Coral Fish
Pseudoanthias squamipinnis / Male
Lyretail Red Coral Fish
Pseudoanthias squamipinnis / Female
Lyeretail Coral Fish
Pseudoanthis kashiwae
Red Fairy Basslet
Acanthurus leucosternon - Med.
Powder Blue Surgeon
Acanthurus leucosternon - ML
Powder Blue Surgeon
Acanthurus leucosternon - Large
Powder Blue Surgeon
Acanthurus leucosternon - X Large
Blue Surgeon
Acanthurus lineatus - Large
Stripe Surgeon
Naso lituratus - Large
Lipstick Tang
Naso lituratus - X Large
Lipstick Tang
Acanthurus tenetti
Tenetti Surgeon
Ctenochaetus strigosus
Yellow Eye Surgeon
Melichthys indicus
Black Triggerfish
Odonus niger
Redtooth Trigger
Rhinecanthus aculeatus
Picasso Trigger
Anampses lineatus
Deep Sea Wrasse
Cirrhilabrus rubriventralis
Red Wrasse
Malichoeres trispilus
Yellow Wrasse
Lysmata amboinensis - Med.
Painted/Cleaner Shrimp
Lysmata amboinensis - Large
Painted/Cleaner Shrimp
Lysmata amboinensis - XL
Painted/Cleaner Shrimp
Lysmata debelius - Large
Fire Shrimp
Fromia sp.
Red Star Fish

Bali shipment:
BLACK TRUE PERCULA CLOWN (TANK BREED) >3 CM
AMPHIPRION PERCULA
RED SADDLE BACK CLOWN (TANK BREED) >3 CM
AMPHIPRION EPHIPPIUM
GREEN CARPET ANEMONE (M)
STOICHACTHIS KENTII
RED CORN ANEMONE (M)
ENTACMAEA QUARDICOLOR
RED CORN ANEMONE (S)
ENTACMAEA QUARDICOLOR
YELLOW SAND ANEMONE (L)
GYROSTOMA HELIANTHUS
PURPLE CARPET ANEMONE (L)
STOICHACTHIS KENTII
BLUE CARPET ANEMONE (L)
STOICHACTHIS KENTII
VIOLET S.T. ANEMONES (M)
HETERACTIS CRISPA
FLAGFIN ANGELFISH (S)
APOLEMICHTHYS TRIMACULATHUS
WHITE TAIL SINGAPORE ANGELFISH (M)
CHAETODONTOPLUS MESOLEUCUS
SIX BAR ANGELFISH
EUXIPHIPOPS SEXTRIATUS
BLUE FACE ANGELFISH JUV (M)
EUXIPHIPOPS XANTHOMETOPON
BLUE FACE ANGELFISH JUV (S)
EUXIPHIPOPS XANTHOMETOPON
EMPEROR ANGELFISH JUV (M)
POMANCANTHUS IMPERATOR
EMPEROR ANGELFISH (S)
POMANCANTHUS IMPERATOR
REGAL ANGELFISH (M)
PYGOPLITES DIACANTHUS
BICOLOR ANGELFISH (S)
CENTROPYGE BICOLOR
RED ANTHIAS
MIROLABRICHTHYS DISPAR
PURPLE QUEEN ANTHIAS JUV (S)
PSEUDANTHIAS TUKA
DEEP SEA ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS RUBRIZONATUS
BLUE AND YELLOW FUSILIER
CAESIO TERES
STOCKY ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS HYPSELOSOMA
RANDALL'S ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS RANDALLI
BORBODON FAIRY BASSLET (L)
HOLANTHIAN BORBONIUS
COPPERBAND BUTTERFLYFISH (L)
CHELMON ROSTRATUS
TWO SPOT BUTTERFLY
PARACHAETODON OCELLATUS
PHILIPPINE PENNANT CORALFISH (S)
HENIOCHUS SINGULARIUS
LONG HORN COWFISH (M)
LACTORIA CORNUTA
BANGGAI HIFIN CARDINALFISH
PTERAPOGON KAUDERNII
LONGSPINE CARDINAL FISH
APOGON LEPTACANTHUS
BLUE LEG HERMIT CRAB (M)
CALSINUS SP
SALLY LIGHTFOOT CRAB
PERCNON GIBBESI
FALSE PERCULA CLOWN (M)
AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
MAROON CLOWN (L)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS
GOLD STRIPE MAROON CLOWN (L)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS
GOLD STRIPE MAROON CLOWN (M)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS
BLACK TRUE PERCULA CLOWN (L)
AMPHIPRION PERCULA
GREEN CHROMIS
CHROMIS VIRIDIS
BLACK BAR CHROMIS
CHROMIS RESTROFASCIATA
YELLOW TAIL DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA PARASEMA
BLUE DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA GIAUCA
YELLOW BELLY DAMSEL
POMACENTRUS COELESTIS
ELECTRIC BLUE DAMSEL
POMACENTRUS ALLENI
MULTISPINE DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA HEMICYANEA
ROYAL DOTTYBACK
PSEUDOCHROMIS PACCAGNELLAE
RINGEYED DOTTYBACK
PSEUDOPLESIOPS TYPUS
BLUE RIBBON EEL
RHIMNOMURAENA QUAESITA
BLACK RIBBON EEL
RHIMNOMURAENA QUAESITA
WHITE RIBBON EEL
RHIMNOMURAENA QUAESITA
MATTED LEATHERJACKET
ACREICHTHYS TOMENTOSUS
SMITH'S BLENNY
MEIACANTHUS SMITHII
FORKTAIL BLENNY
MEIACANTHUS ATRODORSALIS
CLEANER MIMIC
PLAGIOTERMUS RHINORHYNCHOS
RAINFORD'S GOBY
AMBLYGOBIUS RAINFORDI
TANGORA GOBY
CTENOGOBIOPS TANGAROAI
HECTOR'S GOBY
AMBLYGOBIUS HECTORI
YELLOW LIZARDFISH
CRYPTOCENTRUS CINCTUS
GREEN MANDARIN (L)
PTEROSYNCHIROPUS SPLENDIDUS
SPOTED MANDARIN
SYNCHIROPUS PICTURATUS
MOUSTACHE JAWFISH
OPISTOGNATHUS LONCHURUS
RINGEYE JAWSFISH
OPISTOGNATHUS SP.
VAREGATED JAWFISH
OPISTOGNATHUS SP.
BLUNT HEADED GROUPER
EPINEPHELUS AMBLYCEPHALUS
TWO SPOT HOGFISH
BODIANUS BIMACULATUS
LONG NOSE HAWKFISH
OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
FUMANCHU LIONFISH
DENDROCHIRUS BIOCELLATUS
BLACK PEACOCK LIONFISH (M)
PTEROIS VIOLITAN
FUZZY DWARF LIONFISH
DENDROCHIRUS BRACHYPTERUS
COLLECTOR URCHIN
TRIPNEUSTES GRATILLA
GREAT BARRACUDA
SPHYRAENA BARRACUDA
INDIAN OCEAN SEA CUCUMBAR-RED
PENTACTA ANCEPS
WHITE SPOTTED SHOVELNOSE RAY
APTYCHOTREMA ROSTRATA
PORCUPINE PUFFER
DIODON HOLOCHANTHUS
CARPENTER'S FAIRY WRASSE (MALE)
PARACHILINUS CARPENTERI
BANDED PIPEFISH
DORYRHAMPHUS DACTYLIOPHARUS
FRAGILE FILECLAM
LIMARIA FRAGILIS
BLACK TURBO SNAIL
TROCHUS MACULATUS
MANTIS SHRIMP
ODONTODACTYLUS SCYALLARUS
CLEANER SHRIMP (L)
LYSMATA GRABHAMI
CLEANER SHRIMP (M)
LYSMATA GRABHAMI
DANCING SHRIMPFISH
THOR AMBOINENSIS
BLACK FEATHER STAR (XL)
HIMEROMETRA BARTSCHI
YELLOW TILEFISH
HOPLOLATILUS LUTEUS
RED FOX FACE (M)
LO MAGNIFICA
CLOWN SURGEON (M)
ACANTHURUS LINEATUS
MIMIC SURGEONFISH
ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
BLUE TANG (T)
PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS
ORANGE SPINE UNICORNFISH (M)
NASO LITURATUS
ORANGE SPINE UNICORNFISH (S)
NASO LITURATUS
YELLOW CORIS (M)
HALICHOERES CHRYSUS
BLUESTREAK CLEANER WRASSE
LABROIDES DIMIDIATUS
SIX LINE WRASSE
PSEUDOCHEILINUS HEXATAENIA
RED EYED FAIRY WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS SOLORENSIS
BLACK WRASSE
MACROPHARYNGODON SPECIE
PINK STREAKED WRASSE
PSEUDOCHEILINOPS ATAENIA

Thanks
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
905-475-1089


----------

